# Any opinions on .380 shotshell ammo for self defense use?



## jackslacker666

I would love feedback about .380 shotshell ammunition for self defense use.


----------



## denner

Barely good for snakes, and unless you can pepper an attacker in the eyes and blind them not the best man stopper. Shotshell ammo for pistols is generally designed for snakes, rats, and other small vermin at very close range not for personal defense against humans. Oh' forgot to mention that fired from semi-auto's they can be very unreliable to cycle.


----------



## jackslacker666

The reason I ask is because I've heard of SWAT teams and military using them for raids and ect.


----------



## VAMarine

jackslacker666 said:


> The reason I ask is because I've heard of SWAT teams and military using them for raids and ect.


I would love to see any source stating that any Military or LE agency using any kind of pistol shot-shell, let alone a .380.

Shot works great against people when it's in the form of a 12g or 20g shotgun etc not so much from a pistol.

The .380 in its most potent FMJ and JHP loads is less optimal than any service caliber handgun, loading it with shot is a bad idea.


----------



## denner

jackslacker666 said:


> The reason I ask is because I've heard of SWAT teams and military using them for raids and ect.


Mmmm, haven't heard that one. I believe using .380 shotshell for raids would be downright dangerous and foolish, but to each their own.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

"Any opinions on .380 shotshell ammunition for self defense use?"

Yeah: It's a really, really bad idea!

_Why would you want to do that? Please explain your thinking and your intended goal._


----------



## jackslacker666

I know that .380 rounds don't have as much impact or velocity as say a 9mm luger or .40 cal. So I am looking for something that won't harm innocent bystanders like my hollow points for example...


----------



## jackslacker666

*like my hollow point would do


----------



## Ksgunner

If the BG is coming at you and you shoot him with a 380 with shot shells the only thing you will do is really make him mad at you specially if he fines out about it.


----------



## denner

9mm CCI SHOTSHELL - YouTube


----------



## paratrooper

jackslacker666 said:


> The reason I ask is because I've heard of SWAT teams and military using them for raids and ect.


You need to consider a new source.

Using a .380 handgun is bad enough, but adding bird shot to the equation is just crazy.


----------



## paratrooper

jackslacker666 said:


> I know that .380 rounds don't have as much impact or velocity as say a 9mm luger or .40 cal. So I am looking for something that won't harm innocent bystanders like my hollow points for example...


Granted, I don't know a thing about you, but your concern(s) worry me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Jack*;
The way to keep from harming innocent bystanders is to _learn to shoot with effective accuracy_, not to use underpowered defensive ammunition.
Instead of worrying about what might happen if you were to miss, _you must learn not to miss_. This requires extensive practice, but it really does work.


----------



## paratrooper

You and you alone, are responsible for each and every bullet fired from a gun, no matter the reason or purpose.

If you carry a gun for self-defense, it is imperative that you master the gun and shoot it well. Knowledge (when or when not to shoot) is just as important (if not more so) as being able to hit what you aim at.

Many states offer carry permits, and as long as you have a clean criminal record, *you can buy one*. You don't even have to prove that you can hit the broad-side of a shopping center, nor do you need to prove that you have had any classes or training. All you need is $$.

Many people just don't realize the enormously huge responsibility that comes with carrying a firearm, either open-carry, concealed, carry permit or not. Many don't realize all this until it's too late and after the fact. :smt089


----------



## jackslacker666

In response to paratrooper my objective in asking my original question is to find amunition to effectively take down the bad guy in self defense and not harm innocent by standers in the process. Once again in self defense only.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

jackslacker666 said:


> In response to paratrooper *my objective in asking my original question is to find amunition to effectively take down the bad guy in self defense and not harm innocent by standers in the process*. Once again in self defense only. [emphasis added]


I'll repeat my previous words, and I hope that you read them this time:

"The way to keep from harming innocent bystanders is to _learn to shoot with effective accuracy_, not to use underpowered defensive ammunition.
Instead of worrying about what might happen if you were to miss, _you must learn not to miss_. This requires extensive practice, but it really does work."


----------



## jackslacker666

I mean no disrespect when I say this I read your words the first time and fully understand them but, I was restating my original concerns so he understood them


----------



## denner

38 Special 357 Magnum CCI Shotshell ballistic gel test - YouTube


----------



## rex

My first thought seeing this was the proverbial "you'll shoot your eye out kid".Can you be positive you will hit them in the eyes if you need it because that's the only target you have,and pray they aren't wearing glasses.The 380 is mediocre for a defensive round if you are good with a gun,shotshells pull you down to choosing if it's better to just throw the gun at them.If you want to use shot over a bullet,get a cheap 12ga shotgun and throw buckshot in it.If the recoil is too much go to a 20ga with buckshot,not ideal but better than snakeshot in a handgun.


----------



## Overkill0084

Is there such a critter as a .380 shot shell, commercially made I mean? I could theoretically see some reloader making some for entertainment value, but beyond that?
Then of course:
Would they cycle the typical .380? I can see function being a major problem.
What problem are they the solution to? I can think of nothing they are an obvious fix for. Among handgun "snake loads," their lack of power and shot seem to put them at disadvantage to everything except possibly .22LR shot loads.
For actual SD use? No, even if they exist.



> The reason I ask is because I've heard of SWAT teams and military using them for raids and ect.


Citation please. That would make some good reading. Showering a room with little tiny slow moving shot pellets doesn't really seem to fit with what the world has come to expect from entry teams.


> So I am looking for something that won't harm innocent bystanders like my hollow points for example...


Hit your target. The .380 isn't known for it's over penetration problems.


----------



## paratrooper

jackslacker666 said:


> In response to paratrooper my objective in asking my original question is to find amunition to effectively take down the bad guy in self defense and not harm innocent by standers in the process. Once again in self defense only.


If you can find a caliber of bullet that will effectively "take down the bad guy", that same bullet will also be capable of taking down any innocent by-stander(s).

Many think that a .22LR isn't all that capable of killing a human. The recent tragic incident of the young Australian jogger in Oklahoma comes to mind. He was shot in the back. I know of a incident where a man survived being shot three times by a .45acp.

Bird shot is never a suitable round for self-defense. If you find you have to raise the muzzle of a firearm and point it at another person, you have to assume that your life is in peril. You don't shoot to slow down an attack on your life. You shoot to stop it in it's track.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

My opinion is to not use a shot shell in a pistol for self defense. As other have already stated it is not effective and designed for small vermin like snakes and rodents.

Steve has the best concept - if yer worried about bystanders you need to place your shots accurately enough that they will not be hit. Some classes in defensive pistol shooting and the experience of a qualified instructor will likely cure your curiosity about shot shells from a pistol.

Goodluck!!

VooDoo


----------



## bubbinator

First-I am not the best informed on Military/SWAT, but as a retired 20 yr Military Cop/retired State Cop(FBI Firearms trained instructor on handgun/patrol rifle/shotgun)- I think I would have heard of this. Several of our State Agts were Special Forces (ANG) and training assistants. I just searched Speer/CCI websites on Google and Speer/CCI doesn't even make a .380 shot shell. Centerfire starts at 9mm. Rimfire has 22LR and 22 Mag. So your secret SpecOps SWAT source that told you 380 shot shells are used to blind people are full of crap! I might add, as a user of them in 45 ACP, they do not cycle the action, so use in a semi-auto pistol that will not cycle them in a situation you describe is totally stupid. Please confront your source and give them first aid.
On the + side , the search found them $10. cheaper at Cabela's than my local gun shop. Thank you!


----------

